# Demographics of Southern Vermont



## billski (Jun 10, 2010)

I've always thought of the Berkshires and Southern Vermont as the playground for metro NY.   In looking for some new hiking areas to explore, I was surprised at the number of gay and nudist camps/areas/organizations there are in SoVT.  I wasn't looking for them at all, just looking for local information on out of the way hills, mountains, lakes, trails that might be worth an explore.  Interesting that when I've done this type of searching in NoVT, NH and ME that I really don't see places like this. I'm not dissin' anyone here; just observing.   Is this the metro NYC effect?


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 10, 2010)

billski said:


> I've always thought of the Berkshires and Southern Vermont as the playground for metro NY.   In looking for some new hiking areas to explore, I was surprised at the number of gay and nudist camps/areas/organizations there are in SoVT.  I wasn't looking for them at all, just looking for local information on out of the way hills, mountains, lakes, trails that might be worth an explore.  Interesting that when I've done this type of searching in NoVT, NH and ME that I really don't see places like this. I'm not dissin' anyone here; just observing.  _ Is this the metro NYC effect_?



Why would you ask that?  Are NY'ers more inclined to wanna get nekkid than NE'ers?


----------



## billski (Jun 10, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Why would you ask that?  Are NY'ers more inclined to wanna get nekkid than NE'ers?


  I don't know.  I'm trying to understand why it appears clustered in this area.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 10, 2010)

billski said:


> I don't know.  I'm trying to understand why it appears clustered in this area.



http://www.nakedinvermont.com/


----------



## dmc (Jun 10, 2010)

billski said:


> I don't know.  I'm trying to understand why it appears clustered in this area.



It may be simply that its tolerated there...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 10, 2010)

billski said:


> I don't know.  I'm trying to understand why it appears clustered in this area.



so, your immediate thought is to make a connection via stereotype?  On nudity of all things? :blink:


You recently remarked on the 'aggressive NY' clientele at Mt. Snow in suggesting it's something a new skier to New England should look for when evaluating where they go.

I practically grew up in Southern VT.  Family had a home there for 15 years from age 10 on.  I went to High School there.  I went to college and lived in Northern VT for 10 years.  I think I'm well qualified to say that the differences you try to paint via stereotype are pretty assinine bill.  You might see more Canadien license plates up North than in the South.  The same is true in Southern VT in that you might see more NJ/NY plates.  That said, the differences aren't that big.  If anything, Northen VT is a bit more culturally suburban due to transplants from all over into the Burlington metro area.

you really need to learn to view people as who they are, not where they're from.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 10, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> so, your immediate thought is to make a connection via stereotype?  On nudity of all things? :blink:
> 
> 
> You recently remarked on the 'aggressive NY' clientele at Mt. Snow in suggesting it's something a new skier to New England should look for when evaluating where they go.
> ...



I think you're way off base here.   

For something like a nudist colony, you need a big enough drive-to population base to populate it.   Metro-NYC is the obvious huge population base.   Southern Vermont is within comfortable driving distance for a weekend. From NYC, you're not going to drive to New Hampshire or Maine.   It's also very economically depressed so once you get away from the ski areas, chunks of land are relatively inexpensive.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 10, 2010)

By that logic, the Poconos and Catskills should be loaded with nudist camps as well


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 10, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> By that logic, the Poconos and Catskills should be loaded with nudist camps as well



Have you ever been to Cedar Water's? I think the name has changed over the years. Great place to take the family.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 10, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> By that logic, the Poconos and Catskills should be loaded with nudist camps as well



A quick Google confirms that there are.

For example:
www.sunnyrest.com/


----------



## Glenn (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm a flatlander with a weekend house, so I'm sure I'll be raked over the coals if I make assumptions. 

SoVT is an interesting mix of people. There are lots of different backgrounds and lifestyles. There are also lots of different license plates.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 10, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I think you're way off base here.
> 
> For something like a nudist colony, you need a big enough drive-to population base to populate it.   Metro-NYC is the obvious huge population base.   Southern Vermont is within comfortable driving distance for a weekend. From NYC, you're not going to drive to New Hampshire or Maine.   It's also very economically depressed so once you get away from the ski areas, chunks of land are relatively inexpensive.



But still...the premise is that NY'ers are more inclined to visit a nudist colony than NE'ers?  Maybe it's time for a Google search for "Nudist colonies New England?"


----------



## Puck it (Jun 10, 2010)

You realize that most people that go to nudist colonies, are people you really don't want to see naked anyways!!!!!!!!!:idea:


----------



## drjeff (Jun 10, 2010)

Puck it said:


> You realize that most people that go to nudist colonies, are people you really don't want to see naked anyways!!!!!!!!!:idea:



ding ding ding   we have a winner!


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jun 10, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> But still...the premise is that NY'ers are more inclined to visit a nudist colony than NE'ers?  Maybe it's time for a Google search for "Nudist colonies New England?"



I think you'd look very pretty naked. I base this statement on how good you look with your clothes on. It can only get better from there, right? Maybe you could post a pic or 3 to confirm?


----------



## dmc (Jun 10, 2010)

JerseyJoey said:


> I think you'd look very pretty naked. I base this statement on how good you look with your clothes on. It can only get better from there, right? Maybe you could post a pic or 3 to confirm?



Just sent some your way - hope she doesnt mind...


----------



## Puck it (Jun 10, 2010)

dmc said:


> Just sent some your way - hope she doesnt mind...


 

You do not share very well!!!!!!:sad:


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 10, 2010)

The beauty of small town Vermont.



> *Vermont town bans public nudity after brash displays*
> Zach Howard
> BRATTLEBORO
> Wed Jul 18, 2007 11:37am EDT
> ...


----------



## dmc (Jun 10, 2010)

Puck it said:


> You do not share very well!!!!!!:sad:



I don't like you... Why would I share with you...


----------



## dmc (Jun 10, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> By that logic, the Poconos and Catskills should be loaded with nudist camps as well



I've never heard of nudist camps in the Skillz.....  There's some fat camps...  And a ton of Hasidic bungalow camps..


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jun 10, 2010)

dmc said:


> Just sent some your way - hope she doesnt mind...



WOWZA!!!!! She's beautiful. Just as pretty with her clothes off as she is with them on. Thanks for that D.

Damn, I just ran out of hand cream.


----------



## dmc (Jun 10, 2010)

JerseyJoey said:


> WOWZA!!!!! She's beautiful. Just as pretty with her clothes off as she is with them on. Thanks for that D.
> 
> Damn, I just ran out of hand cream.



Hey take it over to the losers on the AndyZone...


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 10, 2010)

dmc said:


> Hey take it over to the losers on the AndyZone...



Is that a Nudist Zone?


----------



## Geoff (Jun 10, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> But still...the premise is that NY'ers are more inclined to visit a nudist colony than NE'ers?  Maybe it's time for a Google search for "Nudist colonies New England?"



My point is that metro-NYC has 20 million people.  The whole Commonwealth of Massholia is only 6 million.   You'd expect 3x the number of nudist colony people in metro-NYC.   If you locate it in Southern Vermont, it's drivable from both metro-NYC and from Massholia.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 10, 2010)

Geoff said:


> My point is that metro-NYC has 20 million people.  The whole Commonwealth of Massholia is only 6 million.   You'd expect 3x the number of nudist colony people in metro-NYC.   If you locate it in Southern Vermont, it's drivable from both metro-NYC and from Massholia.




Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 10, 2010)

We were in a restaurant on Martha's Vineyard many years ago and somehow got into a conversation with the young man working there about tourists and nude beaches.  He was saying how it was controversial with the townsfolk and his take on the situation was hilarious.  "As long as they come and they spend money, I don't care if they're nudie-cazootie in the general store!"  

In a nutshell:  "It's the economy, stupid!"  ; - )


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 10, 2010)

Geoff said:


> My point is that metro-NYC has 20 million people.  The whole Commonwealth of Massholia is only 6 million.   You'd expect 3x the number of nudist colony people in metro-NYC.   If you locate it in Southern Vermont, it's drivable from both metro-NYC and from Massholia.



and my point was that the original post seemed more to do with where the people were from, not the number of people.

my apologies if that was not the intent


----------



## Puck it (Jun 11, 2010)

dmc said:


> I don't like you... Why would I share with you...


 
:argue:


----------



## dmc (Jun 11, 2010)

Puck it said:


> :argue:




No... I just think your a jerk...   

Done arguing with you...


----------



## marcski (Jun 11, 2010)

I do think that southern Vt. is a very liberal area.  I know some people that grew up in southern NH...and they felt a huge difference in the vibe of the people in the 2 areas.  They have been living in Southern Vt. for well over 10 years and have recently built a beautiful house, so I'm told...I have yet to see it.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 11, 2010)

dmc said:


> No... I just think your a jerk...
> 
> Done arguing with you...


 
:beer:
I knew I was funny.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 11, 2010)

marcski said:


> I do think that southern Vt. is a very liberal area.  I know some people that grew up in southern NH...and they felt a huge difference in the vibe of the people in the 2 areas.  They have been living in Southern Vt. for well over 10 years and have recently built a beautiful house, so I'm told...I have yet to see it.



I somewhat felt the opposite in my experience living in both parts of the state.  I found the southern part of the state to be more conservative and 'red necky' than the Northern part.  The difference was slight though.  I also found the more liberal people in the state tended to be transplants instead of natives.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 11, 2010)

Puck it said:


> :beer:
> I knew I was funny.



protip:

If you think you're funny to the point of declaring it; you're not.


----------



## dmc (Jun 11, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I somewhat felt the opposite in my experience living in both parts of the state.  I found the southern part of the state to be more conservative and 'red necky' than the Northern part.  The difference was slight though.  I also found the more liberal people in the state tended to be transplants instead of natives.



I only really have experience with the NE Kingdom... 
They aren't quite rednecks...   But they seem different from others I've met in VT..  

Mt buddy from there always says...
I'm a Vermonta - I what I wanta...


----------



## andyzee (Jun 11, 2010)

dmc said:


> Hey take it over to the losers on the AndyZone...



Actually the proper forum would be Dougiezone


----------



## marcski (Jun 11, 2010)

dmc said:


> I only really have experience with the NE Kingdom...
> They aren't quite rednecks...   But they seem different from others I've met in VT..
> 
> Mt buddy from there always says...
> I'm a Vermonta - I what I wanta...



My brother lives in Northern Vt.  He says the old-timers say Vt. doesn't start until you start going north of White River.


----------



## dmc (Jun 11, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Actually the proper forum would be Dougiezone





I could care less about that website...  Why do you fixate on it so much...  Does it make you more a cool dude..?  Or a better skier...?  Doesn't make sense to me...   

I discontinued it - cause I don't really give a crap and do not have the time to deal with asswipes blasting Hunter and the constant attacks by Russians and Chinese...


----------



## dmc (Jun 11, 2010)

marcski said:


> My brother lives in Northern Vt.  He says the old-timers say Vt. doesn't start until you start going north of White River.



YEah...  My buddy is from north of St Johnsbury...


----------



## andyzee (Jun 11, 2010)

dmc said:


> I could care less about that website...  Why do you fixate on it so much...  Does it make you more a cool dude..?  Or a better skier...?  Doesn't make sense to me...
> 
> I discontinued it - cause I don't really give a crap and do not have the time to deal with asswipes blasting Hunter and the constant attacks by Russians and Chinese...



WOW, talk about being able to dish it out but not take it. :lol:


----------



## dmc (Jun 11, 2010)

andyzee said:


> WOW, talk about being able to dish it out but not take it. :lol:



Just askin what drives you to promote your website...  I know it's not $...


----------



## andyzee (Jun 11, 2010)

dmc said:


> Just askin what drives you to promote your website...  I know it's not $...




Dougiezone is not my website, That's the only one I mentioned, so have no idea of what your talking about.


----------



## dmc (Jun 11, 2010)

andyzee said:


> --- is not my website, That's the only one I mentioned, so have no idea of what your talking about.



whatever dood...


----------



## andyzee (Jun 11, 2010)

dmc said:


> whatever dood...



Ah, good answer! :beer:


----------



## dmc (Jun 11, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Ah, good answer! :beer:



Cool... Now go back to your secret message board and go talk about it...


----------



## Puck it (Jun 11, 2010)

dmc said:


> Cool... Now go back to your secret message board and go talk about it...


 

One angry hippy!!!!


----------



## dmc (Jun 11, 2010)

Puck it said:


> One angry hippy!!!!



Was that REALLY necessary?


----------



## Puck it (Jun 11, 2010)

dmc said:


> Was that REALLY necessary?


 

It felt like it was!!!!!


----------



## 2knees (Jun 11, 2010)

curly moe and larry together again.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 11, 2010)

2knees said:


> curly moe and larry together again.


 
Which one are you?


----------



## dmc (Jun 11, 2010)

2knees said:


> curly moe and larry together again.



Done... (with this thread don't get all excited)


----------



## 2knees (Jun 11, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Which one is you?




and all along i thought you were on top of the grammatical and spelling errors on this board.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 11, 2010)

dmc said:


> Done... (with this thread don't get all excited)


 

You forgot some!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Puck It......knock it off.  You act like an attention starved 5th grader waiting on the sidelines for a fight to happen so you can throw a sucker punch in hopes of people thinking your cool.  Guess what? You're not.  So cool it.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 11, 2010)

2knees said:


> and all along i thought you were on top of the grammatical and spelling errors on this board.


 

My bad. Typed too fast. Fixed it.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 11, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Hey Puck It......knock it off. You act like an attention starved 5th grader waiting on the sidelines for a fight to happen so you can throw a sucker punch in hopes of people thinking your cool. Guess what? You're not. So cool it.


 











Or is it Anne Frank?


----------



## Puck it (Jun 11, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Hey Puck It......knock it off. You act like an attention starved 5th grader waiting on the sidelines for a fight to happen so you can throw a sucker punch in hopes of people thinking your cool. Guess what? You're not. So cool it.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 11, 2010)

Puck it said:


> My bad. Typed too fast. Fixed it.




your avatar makes me laugh.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 11, 2010)

2knees said:


> your avatar makes me laugh.


 
I am funny. :smile:  And your avatar makes me think of white trash!!!!!


----------

